# AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht



## Quick1012 (25. März 2016)

*AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Da ich meine Fragen nicht zu 100% durchs Lesen der anderen Threads beantworten kann, frag ich nochmal hier.

Kurz zum Backround: Ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC zusammenschrauben. Basis wird voraussichtlich ein i5 6600K. Bei dieser Aufrüstrunde wollte ich auch mal die Optik bearbeiten. Daher habe ich das Phanteks Enthoo Pro M mit Seitenfenster ins Auge gefasst. Bisher hatte ich immer boxed Kühler und wollte diesmal mehr Kühlleistung bei geringerer Geräuschkulisse. Alle besseren CPU Kühler sind halt schon ordentliche Brocken und verdecken die Sicht aufs Mainboard, RAM usw.
Ich bin jetzt erst auf die Idee gekommen ggf. eine Komplett Wakü statt eines herkömmlichen Lüfters zu nehmen. Das dient in erster Linie wie gesagt der Optik.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings überhaupt keine Ahnung welche da in Frage kommt. Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor den Prozessor zu übertakten und möchte eine ausreichende Kühlleistung bei geringer Lautstärke. Für einen herkömmlichen CPU Kühler hatte ich jetzt ~50€ geplant. Damit werde ich hier denke ich nicht weit genug kommen, aber mehr als 100€ sollten es nicht sein. Zudem möchte ich in dem Enthoo Pro M den 5,25 Zoll Schacht nutzen und muss meine dritte HDD per Bracket irgendwo an der Front anbringen. Damit wird denke ich kein Platz für eine 240er Radiator sein, sondern nur für einen 140er. Im Deckel möchte ich den eigentlich nicht anbringen, da das zumindest auf Bilden doch sehr gequetscht aussieht und somit wiederum die Optik stört.

Gibt es zufällig eine AiO Wakü, die für mich passen würde? 

Eine Frage am Rande: Fungiert der Radiator als vollwertiger Gehäuselüfter? Hatte Bilder gesehen, bei denen ein 140er Radiator an der oberen Rückseite angebracht war. Ersetzt dieser dann einfach den Gehäuselüfter oder erzeugt ein Radiator nicht den gleichen Airflow wie herkömmliche Gehäuselüfter?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Wenn du nicht vorhast zu übertakten dann würde es auch ein normaler i5 6500 / 6600 auch tun  und man bräuchte kein Kühlermonster und könnte wenn sogar mit einem EKL Sella bequem leben.

Natürlich übernehmen die Lüfter am Radiator auch den Luftaustausch vom Gehäuse und wenn würde sich wirklich anbieten dann den Gehäusedeckel zu nehmen. Aber für deine Zwecke ist es eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu ballern


----------



## Chimera (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Also ich bin kürzlich von nem Macho HR-02 auf nem Phenom II X4 960 (oder 970?) auf die Cryorig A80 gewechselt. Tja, hab den grossen Fehler gemacht und mich zuvor nicht gross damit befasst. Denn jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass sie in keins meiner Gehäuse passt  Hab wohl den Laienfehler gemacht und nur mit dem Mass vom radi gemessen und nicht mit Radi + Lüfi. Duuuummer Fehler, denn jetzt muss auch noch ein neues Case her.
Warum ich mich für die A80 entschied? Nun, es ist die einzige mir bekannte AiO Wakü, welche noch nen Zusatzlüfter für die Spawas hat und die sind bei meinem Brett halt bissel das Problem, wenn man übertakten will (und dabei nicht gleich nen 80mm Lüfi über den Spawas montieren möcht). Wenn man aber kein OC möcht, dann ist man mit heutigen Kühlern z.T. min. gleich gut bedient. Kürzlich war ein Kollege von mir zu Besuch, der eingefleischter Wakü-Nutzer ist und mein Sys bisher belächelte, als ich es leise nannte. Nun, als er davor stand und sah, dass mein Macho selbst bei Prime95 nie mehr als 800 U/min braucht, um die CPU kühl zu halten, war er sehr überrascht. Sprich: wenn es dir nur um leise Kühlung geht, ohne Ausblick auf OC, dann kannst du dies auch problemlos mit Luftkühlern erreichen. Mein Intel Sys werkelt dank Silent Wings/Shadow Wings Lüftern so leise, dass ich den PC auch problemlos über Nacht laufen lassen kann (ist 1,5m neben meinem Bett), ohne dass es gross stört. 
Übrigens, AiO und "leise"... naja, ist meist nicht ohne Zusatzkosten zu erreichen. Bei meiner A80 sind die beiden 140mm Lüfis am lautesten, wenn sie voll aufdrehen, während der kleine 70mm für die Spawas erstaunlicherweise recht leise ist. Bei meinem AMD PC ist es mir aber egal, ob laut oder leise, dort ist mir max. Kühlung wichtig  Bei der Corsair H110 vom Kollegen war es ähnlich, auch er musst sich erst noch andere Lüfter kaufen, um ne wirklich leise Kühlung zu erhalten. Dadurch nahm er aber in Kauf, dass die Kühlleistung etwas sank (nicht viel, aber dennoch...) und so nicht weit von nem Macho weg ist.
Am besten machst du dir da nochmals paar Gedanken drüber und guckst dir z.B. div. Reviews an, um dir ein Bild zu machen. Da kannst du dann gut entscheiden, was deinem Gusto entspricht und was eher nicht.


----------



## Pladdaah (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Bin mit der hier recht zufrieden Raijintek Triton Core 240mm (0R100023) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 
die gibts mit 140/240/280/360er Radi mit oder ohne Lüfter.
beachten ber der hier ist das das Acrylgehäuse keine Macken/Risse hat (das haben die gerne mal)


----------



## Abductee (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Die Triton bekommt mit der Zeit Risse, die sind nicht schon bei der Auslieferung vorhanden.
Ich würd den Kühler so schnell wie möglich aus dem Gehäuse entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pladdaah (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Triton bekommt mit der Zeit Risse, die sind nicht schon bei der Auslieferung vorhanden.
> Ich würd den Kühler so schnell wie möglich aus dem Gehäuse entfernen.
> 
> 
> ...



hab den schon ne Weile und da tut sich nichts...


----------



## Quick1012 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Also den i5 6600k nehme ich wegen dem höheren Grundtakt, auch wenn ich nicht übertakten will. Kostet ja nicht viel mehr als der 6500.

Die AiO Wakü ist wie gesagt in erster Linie wegen der besseren Optik. Dabei hoffte ich für 80-100€ die gleiche Kühlleiszung und geringe Lautstärke zu erhalten wie bei einem guten Standardkühler für 50€.

Und ein 240er Radiator wird nicht passen. Ich suche einen 120er.

Ich schmeiß einfach mal die Corsair H55/60/75/80 in den Raum. Können die was?


----------



## Hennemi (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*



Quick1012 schrieb:


> Dabei hoffte ich für 80-100€ die gleiche Kühlleiszung und geringe Lautstärke zu erhalten wie bei einem guten Standardkühler für 50€.



Die gleiche Kühlleistung vielleicht ja. Aber sei dir bewusst das du für das gleiche Geld einen wesentlich besseren Luftkühler bekommst, der Leiser ist. Ich habe auch ne AiO und die Pumpe ist am lautesten in meinem Gehäuse, obwohl ich sie schon per Lüftersteuerung runter geregelt habe.

Kannst dir ja mal den Test durchlesen. Vielleicht ist ja dann schon die passende AiO für dich dabei.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

MagiCool AiO MC-A121A

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)


----------



## thoast3 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Ich rate auch zur Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der große Bruder, die Liquid Freezer 240, wurde unlängst von der PCGH getestet. Lob gab es für die relativ leise Pumpe, Tadel für die PWM-pfeifenden Lüfter.
Ich würde einfach einen Lüfter gegen den Fractal Design Venturi HP-12 PWM (FD-FAN-VENT-HP12-PWM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauschen. Sei dir aber bewusst, dass du mit einer AIO nie die Lautstärke eines Luftkühlers mit großem Lamellenabstand und langsam drehenden Lüfters (zum Beispiel Thermalright Macho Direct) erreichen wirst.


----------



## Quick1012 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Danke für die Tipps. Anscheinend sind die Modelle im Bereich 50-80 Euro von der Kühlleistung her gar nicht schlecht im Vergleich mit einem normalen Kühler. Ich meine ein Unterschied von ~5 Grad ist mir persönlich relativ egal. Nur den Geräuschpegel kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich wollte im neuen PC vernünftige Gehäuselüfter verbauen (z.Z. habe ich das NZXT Phantom mit vorinstallierten Lüftern und Boxed Lüfter für den Prozessor). Ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht weiß wie laut mein PC jetzt ist und wie laut z.B. 40 Dezibel sind, von daher kann ich es nicht einschätzen, wenn eine AiO 45 Dezibel haben soll.

Der  Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 sieht echt gut aus, auch von den Bewertungen her. Dazu preislich voll im Rahmen. Eine grundsätzliche Frage: Wird der Radiator grundsätzlich so eingebaut, dass er Luft von außen ansaugt, oder immer so, wie auch Gehäuselüfter verbaut werden? Sprich in der Front saugt er von außen an, im Deckel vom Innenraum.
Und wenn der Radiator 2 Lüfter hat, also einen vor und einem hinterm Radiator, müssen diese direkt auf dem Radiator montiert werden, oder wird z.B. an der Front der Vordere Lüfter am Rahmen befestigt?


----------



## thoast3 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Kannst du "vernünftige Gehäuselüfter" genauer definieren?


----------



## buxtehude (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

du kannst selbst entscheiden, wie der radiator bzw. die lüfter installiert werden.

frische luft von außen ansaugen, bringt i.d.r. bessere (=niedrigere) temperaturen.

sieh mal *HIER* hat ein anderer user erst kürzlich genau diese aio (arctic liquid freezer) verbaut und temps etc. gepostet


----------



## Quick1012 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Kannst du "vernünftige Gehäuselüfter" genauer definieren?



Hatte die Silent Wings 2 ins Auge gefasst.



buxtehude schrieb:


> du kannst selbst entscheiden, wie der radiator bzw. die lüfter installiert werden.
> 
> frische luft von außen ansaugen, bringt i.d.r. bessere (=niedrigere) temperaturen.
> 
> sieh mal *HIER* hat ein anderer user erst kürzlich genau diese aio (arctic liquid freezer) verbaut und temps etc. gepostet



Danke für den Link, wobei dort ja recht kontrovers diskutiert wird  Zwei Fragen die mir aber noch aufgekommen sind: Wie gut kühlt das AiO mit dem 120er Radiator (ist ja immerhin nur die halbe Kühlfläche) und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich Lüfter und Pumpe mit 3-Pin Anschluss übers MB regeln lassen, wenn dieses nur noch PWM kompatibel ist.


----------



## thoast3 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Wenn du dir wirklich Silent Wings 2 holen willst, rate ich dir von einer AIO ab. 
Arctic Liquid Freezer Pump noise - YouTube
Das ist die Lautstärke der Pumpe, da kommen ja noch die Lüfter dazu. Du kannst es ja vielleicht mal mit der Liquid Freezer 120 probieren, schließlich hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, aber ich rate davon ab.


----------



## Quick1012 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir wirklich Silent Wings 2 holen willst, rate ich dir von einer AIO ab.
> Arctic Liquid Freezer Pump noise - YouTube
> Das ist die Lautstärke der Pumpe, da kommen ja noch die Lüfter dazu. Du kannst es ja vielleicht mal mit der Liquid Freezer 120 probieren, schließlich hast du 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, aber ich rate davon ab.



Abraten im Bezug auf die SW2, weil das ne Verschwendung wäre, wenn die AiO die SW2 eh übertönt?

Und Abraten von dem 120er oder dem Arctic Liquid Freezer allgemein?


----------



## thoast3 (25. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Eher Abraten von AIOs, weil die SW 2 dann tatsächlich obsolet wären.

Die Liquid Freezer ist eine der besseren AIOs auf dem Markt, also wenn AIO, dann Liquid Freezer.
Gute und preiswerte AIOs mit 140er-Radiator gibt es IMO nicht auf dem Markt.


----------



## Quick1012 (26. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

OK ich könnte natürlich schauen, ob man nicht doch den 240er in den Deckel packen kann, was immer noch nichts an der Lautstärke ändern würde.

Wie gesagt ich wollte das Innenleben optisch ansprechend gestalten. Z.z. wäre die Optik Schwarz-Rot. Ein normaler CPU Kühler verdeckt einfach sehr viele Elemente des MB und ist allgemein ein Overflow für die Optik (meine Meinung). Deswegen habe ich nichts davon, wenn der Radiator im Deckel wieder Teile des MB verdeckt (wenn auch nicht so extrem). 
Wenn allerdings die Kühlleistung oder Lautstärke zu sehr wegen der Optik leiden muss, macht es auch keinen Sinn. Ein ganz anderer Weg wäre , alles in schwarz zu halten, dann würde die Poblematik mit einem normalen CPU Lüfter nicht so ins Gewicht fallen was die Optik angeht und der "normale" Kühler wäre wieder eine Option.

Ich muss mir das nochmal in Ruhe überlegen, werde  aber den Liquid Freezer auf jeden Fall als Option behalten.


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Wenn du es optisch schlank halten willst, nimm doch einfach einen schmalen Towerkühler.
Produktvergleich Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) Rev. A (100700545), Phanteks PH-TC14S, Noctua NH-U14S | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Quick1012 (26. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung gesucht*

Ja das war auch meine Idee, wollte dazu noch mal nen Thread im entsprechenden Unterforum aufmachen *hust*. Aber erstmal vielen Dank für die Empfehlung


----------

